# PRP 26b and 26c



## sydneym (Feb 7, 2017)

Please help with input.

My wife and 5 yr old daughter submitted at the same time {PRP 26B and 26c} in Feb 2019.

Just received sms that my daughters application is available for collection.

Is this normal that my wifes 26B application does not come out at the same time since they submitted at the same time?


----------



## mawire (Jan 27, 2018)

sydneym said:


> Please help with input.
> 
> My wife and 5 yr old daughter submitted at the same time {PRP 26B and 26c} in Feb 2019.
> 
> ...


Very normal. Minors usually take less than 4 months whilst the spouse will take about 3 years!!


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

mawire said:


> Very normal. Minors usually take less than 4 months whilst the spouse will take about 3 years!!


Yeaaah, i applied (PRP26C) for my son in March 2019, and today it says it is ready for collection.

I think generally for the spouses it takes longer and minors it takes shorter time. It is same thing for the relative visa i applied for my son and it was ready for collection in 3 weeks. My husband applied and it has been 2 months now but contact centre said it is still at head office not yet sent for adjudication. someone also said relative visa for spouses is taking 3 months. so weare still waiting.


----------



## Princesskreationz (Jan 30, 2017)

*26c*

Hi All,

Is it true that after collecting PRP for a child 26C, one needs to go to home affairs to apply for an ID number for the child?


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

Princesskreationz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is it true that after collecting PRP for a child 26C, one needs to go to home affairs to apply for an ID number for the child?



So i have heard. Some pple have gone and are successful while others say they couldn't help them. i am going to go try at the home affairs Byron place next week.

i read from this forum on another thread. they take along


passport
PRP
PRP verification
home ctry birth certificate
passport size photograph

then parents go along with
SA IDs
passport
parents Birth cert


----------



## Princesskreationz (Jan 30, 2017)

Ok thanks for the info, i will also go and try my luck


----------



## mhopis (Mar 14, 2019)

Fortune07 said:


> Yeaaah, i applied (PRP26C) for my son in March 2019, and today it says it is ready for collection.
> 
> I think generally for the spouses it takes longer and minors it takes shorter time. It is same thing for the relative visa i applied for my son and it was ready for collection in 3 weeks. My husband applied and it has been 2 months now but contact centre said it is still at head office not yet sent for adjudication. someone also said relative visa for spouses is taking 3 months. so weare still waiting.


Congratulations @Fortune07. If I may ask regarding your son's application for PRP section 26(c), did you during March and now when you got it send any follow-up emails or anything of that sort. I applied for my son's PRP section 26(c) in May 2019 and am hoping it will be out soon. However, I have heard others saying it has taken them over 2 years to get PRP for minors. So I guess you were very lucky to get it in 7 months.


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

mhopis said:


> Congratulations @Fortune07. If I may ask regarding your son's application for PRP section 26(c), did you during March and now when you got it send any follow-up emails or anything of that sort. I applied for my son's PRP section 26(c) in May 2019 and am hoping it will be out soon. However, I have heard others saying it has taken them over 2 years to get PRP for minors. So I guess you were very lucky to get it in 7 months.


Thanks Mhopis.

As i have been reading that dependent PRPs take at least 2 yrs to come out i never bothered. i said i will only start following up after a yr and half or so. i was really surprised to get an email that the PR has been dispatched. I collected it today. Now next week i wanna go see if i will be able to get an ID number allocated to him.

Hang in there for your son, hopefully it will be out before 8 months like mine.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

You dont need to. Its not a must. But you may if you want to. When the ID number is out they can then print you an SA Birth Certificate for the child


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

jollem said:


> You dont need to. Its not a must. But you may if you want to. When the ID number is out they can then print you an SA Birth Certificate for the child



Hi Jollem, Was this response referred to me?

If yes, if there is a possibility to get him the SA birth Cert, then why not get it? i will love to, one never knows where it will come in handy. The handwritten one they gave was was not considered at the bank when i wanted to open an account for him.

Why i said i was going to try was bec i have seen that not all these DHA branches are same. Some pple go to certain branches are succeed on sthg while others go to others and do not succeed.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

My response was to Princesskreationz who had asked about the birth certificate. But i guess it also applies to you. Go and get your child the birth certificate. Its an easy process and the ID number is out in under 2 months.


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

jollem said:


> My response was to Princesskreationz who had asked about the birth certificate. But i guess it also applies to you. Go and get your child the birth certificate. Its an easy process and the ID number is out in under 2 months.


Thanks Jollem,

But just as i thought. We were at DHA Byron place yesterday and it wasn't done. They gave us a nonsense reason as "we do it at 5 years bec we need to take finger prints" and i am asking so a child at 2.5 yrs has no fingerprints? And you know how they are, when they have said sthg, they have said it. They r the ones sitting there that very moment hence they won't help you.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Where is Byron place? Is it in Gauteng? If you are in Gauteng just go to Randburg home affairs. Its a quick process, no queue. In 30 minutes you will out.


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

jollem said:


> Where is Byron place? Is it in Gauteng? If you are in Gauteng just go to Randburg home affairs. Its a quick process, no queue. In 30 minutes you will out.


yeah, i am in Gauteng. byron is in pretoria. 

okay thanks will do as advised


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Just go to Randburg. If you arrive in the morning you will see a long queue. Dont join it. That is for IDs for citizens. You will tell the security at the gate that you want to go to the citizenship counter (or counter 2) or you can just say you want to go to where Permanent Residents apply for IDs. 
Once at the counter you will say you want to apply for ID allocation for your child.

Please note the child needs to be there. They want to see the child though they wont take fingerprints.
Both parents need to be there to sign.


----------

